# Best Tack Cleaner, Conditioner, and Softener?



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi everyone. What is your favorite tack cleaner, conditioner, and/or softener. As for the softener, I have heard the currier's grease and harness oil are good. Has anyone ever used either? How do they work? Does the harness oil "leak?" Thanks!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

LOVE Lexol leather soap for cleaning and Passier Lederbalsam for conditioning!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the Tattersol soap. Haven't found a conditioner I'm in love with yet.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I use leather CPR I love it lots


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I use Lexol cleaner. I buy the big jug and pour it up in a spray bottle. Works great and is easy to use.
Lexol Cleaner 1 Liter From Adams Horse Supplies

For a deep conditioner, I LOVE LOVE LOVE Passier Lederbalsam. Hands down the best stuff I have used, and I have used MANY conditioners out there over the years. It's not cheap, but a little goes a long way and it really works.
Best price online, and great customer service:
Browsing Store - Passier Lederbalsam Leather Conditioner

For a light weight conditioner, I really like Belvoir Step 2 Conditioner. It's a spray mix of glycerine and coconut oil. It works really well for things like bridles and saddle billets. It also is very nice for pre-show shining up.
Browsing Store - Belvoir Tack Conditioner Spray 500ml

If you need an oil, for really old/stiff leather, nothing beats Hydrophane Leather Dressing. It's a light weight oil that won't darken too much and really works well. If you heat it up for a bit until it's warm, it works even better. It also helps waterproof leather, but doesn't seal it so you can clean/condition it with other products in the future.
Browsing Store - Hydrophane Leather Dressing - 17oz

I've been through many, many cleaners, conditioners, and oils and these are, IMO/IME, hands down the best. I use them on English and western tack, leather halters, shoes, purses, etc.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I use pure Neatsfoot oil for conditioning/softening all my tack. It does darken the leather but it works wonderfully and makes everything so supple. It can 'leak' if you apply too much though.


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

eventerdrew and luvs2ride, I am happy I am not the only one who knows about the Lederbalsam, altough you guys use the Passier brand, I use the Effax one. i'm pretty sure in the end, as long as it says lederbalsam, it is EXCELLENT conditioner.
someone had told me about the lederbalsam in my first year of riding, and never changed !! it is just AMAZING ! my almost 10 years old bridle still looks new like in the store 

I also use the lexol soap before the grease


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

See, I have used Effax, I have a jar that is almost full, and I did NOT like it. It left my tack feeling sticky and looking dull. No matter how much I buffed and wiped, the leather just looked "off." The Effax stuff is just so thick. It's like putting on wax. The Passier conditioner is soft and creamy, easy to spread with your hands and soaks in so nicely. Lederbalsam is just German for "Leather Balm," so not all products with that name are the same.

Do you want my Effax jar? I'd sell it to you cheap, plus shipping ;-).


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> See, I have used Effax, I have a jar that is almost full, and I did NOT like it. It left my tack feeling sticky and looking dull. No matter how much I buffed and wiped, the leather just looked "off." The Effax stuff is just so thick. It's like putting on wax. The Passier conditioner is soft and creamy, easy to spread with your hands and soaks in so nicely. Lederbalsam is just German for "Leather Balm," so not all products with that name are the same.
> 
> Do you want my Effax jar? I'd sell it to you cheap, plus shipping ;-).


never used the Passier one, maybe I should switch? :wink:
I wonder why it is not doing this to me, yes it is a little sticky, but i let it aerate and after it dries, the leather is really soft and supple. Funny...
where did you find your Effax? I bring mine from France LOL could not find a store out here the effax in France is not cheap 

which by the way, the Passier lederbalsam is not that expensive IMO


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

dally said:


> never used the Passier one, maybe I should switch? :wink:
> I wonder why it is not doing this to me, yes it is a little sticky, but i let it aerate and after it dries, the leather is really soft and supple. Funny...
> where did you find your Effax? I bring mine from France LOL could not find a store out here the effax in France is not cheap
> 
> which by the way, the Passier lederbalsam is not that expensive IMO


Maybe I just didn't let it dry long enough. How long do you let yours sit? I'll have to try again...

It's on most good English tack web sites, including the one I usually buy from. That's where I got my last jar.
Browsing Store - Effol Effax Leather Balsam Lederbalsam - 500mL

Oh, you know what, I just realized the stuff I bought was NOT the Effax. My bad! lol I got this stuff, that a trainer I used to ride with BITD used and swore by. But I do not like it at all... Pharmaka Beinenwachs Leather Balsam:
Pharmaka HC Beinenwachs Lther Balsam 450 and Leather Care | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

oh ! well, good to know it is not the Effax :wink:
I thought all night maybe I wasn't doing it right for the past 12 years ... LOL

I might still try the Passier and the one you're recommending for bridles just to see how they are, looks like it's much more accessible 

thanks for your website never seen it before, good to add it to my *favorites* 

by the way, we don't live in the same state, the temperatures and weather might make a difference in what we use.
Florida is soo god **** HOT and HUMID, ( which I hate)
but I have to leave my leather a good hour in the sun to be absorb, if the sun is not out, the wind might do the trick but with the humidity it takes more than one hour to dry well. I dont like putting my things back in their bag if it is not dry completely


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

dally said:


> Florida is soo god **** HOT and HUMID, ( which I hate) but I have to leave my leather a good hour in the sun to be absorb, if the sun is not out, the wind might do the trick but with the humidity it takes more than one hour to dry well. I dont like putting my things back in their bag if it is not dry completely


yup thats Florida for yah. Nuthing ever dries fast enough. It takes 2 days for laundry to dry in the garage.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Arkansas gets quite hot and humid as well, though probably not as much, lol. I may try warming up this other stuff first and see if that helps. Or I might just ditch it. I love my Passier cream ;-).


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

This stuff is my favorite










It makes the leather soft and dirt slides right off.


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! I will have to try the passier and maybe lexol cleaner. If anyone else has idea post away.


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

you can read this thread on the same subject 


What is your favorite leather conditioner? - Chronicle Forums


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

Lexol has some fantastic products. I've used the cleaner as well as the neatsfoot leather dressing and both are just great.

Once my oh-so-dry saddle starts coming around in another conditioning or two, I plan on switching to either Passier Lederbalsam or Linda's Miracle Soap, which my trainer swears by.


----------

